# My other babies



## hshelton (Feb 23, 2010)

I don't think I've actually put up pictures of my other babies so I think I will. 

Lillian (Lillie or Lil)
















^see her bone flying through the air?








^Lillie with Claudia Louise








^Lillie, Tilly and Percie..this was the day after Addie died, tilly layed there for hours








^Where she stays during thunderstorms, its my dirty clothes basket in my closet
























^this ones my favorite...Piper was such an angel when she was little

Beatrice (B or Beezus)








^betta is gerald..he was my favorite but he jumped out of his tank 

















Maurice








^new tank I got last weekend
















Notice how the bottom of his eye is blue..he used to be much more colorful but he's gotten old and lost some coloring
*
RIP*

David
















I really want the first picture of him tattoed on me somewhere but I think it may be overkill as my other ones are a flamingo and palm tree and my rats

Pearl









Claudia Louise..even though she is a rat
























I know you can't see but she wasn't albino, she was actually capped but it was just a shade darker than the rest of her body


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

You dog is sooo cute! Love the pictures of her with the rats.. and the one with her nails done! 

I'm not really a fish fan, but David is beautiful!!

Lovely ratties as always!


----------



## hshelton (Feb 23, 2010)

Thank you, the nails are actually these things called softpaws, my cat wears them as well. I don't think any fish will ever live up to David. He had an amazing personality. I struggled every day just to keep him alive thanks to my younger cousins and my mom for letting them in my room when I wasn't home.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Awe I'm sorry to hear about David. What did your mother and cousins do to him? :-\

Oh soft paws... are they to stop them scratching the wood floors?


----------



## hshelton (Feb 23, 2010)

Well my cousins were left in my room unsupervised and they dumped a whole bottle of fish food in the tank, he was still a youngster so he ate alot of it..I have no idea how much but alot. He got really bloated and ended up with a swim bladder disorder so he would bloat up anytime I fed him even it was only one pellet every 4 days. So he didn't get to eat often enough to keep up with his body I suppose. And my cousins thought it was funny. I'm sure they wouldn't had I overfed one of their frogs..which is also real easy to do..I used to have tree frogs so I know all about that. 

The soft paws are for the wood floors but my dog was used to carpet and would slip all over the place when she was playing and the cat tears up my comforters so its pretty mandatory for her.


----------



## LaurennAbi (Aug 12, 2010)

Bless! What breed is your dog? She's gorgeous ;D


----------



## hshelton (Feb 23, 2010)

Her mom was a field bred english setter and I couldn't tell you what the father was honestly. I'm thinking about have her DNA tested sometime soon


----------



## Alexc844 (Sep 8, 2008)

Awesome pictures! Your animals are gorgeous! 

What kind of camera do you use? Your picture quality is amazing!


----------



## hshelton (Feb 23, 2010)

Alexc844 said:


> Awesome pictures! Your animals are gorgeous!
> 
> What kind of camera do you use? Your picture quality is amazing!


Thank you, its a Nikon coolpix P90, its pretty amazing if you ask me lol


----------



## leesha (Feb 15, 2010)

Great pictures! I love the one of Lillian with her little red bow and nails.


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

I do agree, the pics are amazing as per the pets in them and the quality. I really need to upgrade and go from a lame HP camera to something with higher res. 

And I simply adore the pictures of your beautiful dog with your ratties. Unfortunately I have a rat terrier x chihuahua, so she naturally wants to eat them. I cannot trust her being near them, but it would be adorable if she didn't think they were snacks o_-


----------



## hshelton (Feb 23, 2010)

My dog has a really high prey drive for birds but she ALWAYS listens to me. I'm guessing it has a lot to do with the amount of training and agility I do with her. She's really tolerant of little things. And even though she HATES birds, my three foster birds fly all over her and she doesn't even look at them. She's a great dog all around


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

That is really good to hear.

It's a shame that my dog will listen and not bother the rats, but I feel that if I were to turn my back on her, she would do something bad. >< So I am just not running any kind of risk by keeping her near them. 

It makes me jealous that your large doggie will love on the ratties, but mine wants to eat them lol.


----------



## Nagi (Sep 19, 2010)

Your dog and cat make me giggle, they remind me of my own. I love the fish too, I miss my beta<3 He lived 5 years. Thanks for sharing.


----------

